# Bees Getting Busy with Sumac



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Man, the bees were loving the sumac today. They were all over it. Good thing too, because there's not much nectar around right now in central Texas! 

Here's a photo. Sometimes there were a dozen bees on a bloom. 

Bees on Flame Leaf Sumac


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Great picture.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Thanks.

I have been really, really happy with my Sony Cybershot DSC-W50 digital cam. 

The macro and video work great and are easy to do. And it was under $200!


----------



## TampaSailor (Aug 9, 2007)

Great Shot. Keep it up!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

That is interesting! All of the "sumac" here has been done flowering about 4 weeks ago that I know of. Good photo!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

WOW- nice shot.


----------

